# Help with some flowering specimens



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey guys.

I hope to have an ID for the Lindernia sp. 'India' and a few others soon. I'm going to try to flower the 'type 2' again, but in recent past attempts I've not been successful. I'm really not sure what it is. I did see an inflorescence years ago, but at the time I didn't have the means to put a name on it. From plants floating in a semi-abandoned 75, I found a tiny, pinkish inflorescence. Anyone feel up to trying as well? I'd need a pressed specimen. There will be a reward...

Thanks!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=303&category=genus&spec=Unknown


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Cavan!

Give me like 2-3 weeks and I'll give it a shot. I ordered a small greenhouse kit that arrived today, once I set it up (by which I mean enlist the services of my father and brother to do the manual labor while I read the instruction manual) and evict most of my emersed plants from my basement I'll have time and space to try and get it growing. 

I'll need a source for some cuttings, though - don't have any of that particular plant at the moment.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have plenty. The next time I hit the post office, I'll send you some. Know, though, that it's likely an obligate aquatic that likes soft water (KH 2 or less).*

I just noticed that the PF entry said it could be grown emersed. I changed it, though if anyone can get it to convert, please let me know.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Darn, I was counting on it growing emersed (though every time I've seen it I have wondered how something that delicate would grow out of water) ...I'll have to test the possibility of converting it then, or maybe use a turface/florabase blend for a substrate - my water's waaay too hard to sustain optimal growth without significant adjustment...


----------

